# Hilarious!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

These two cats are really getting their exercise...

I just hope Aspen will be as good as them one day...

YouTube - 2 funny cats / kittens running on the treadmill


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay...that made me laugh!! :biggrin: Thanks for sharing!


----------

